# Weight loss problems



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Even though she's not a GSD, figured this is the place to get some good help








Little background 1st: Dog is a 12 y/o Lab & my dd service dog. She is still very active, hears & sees well and has good teeth. She HAS been to the vet multiple times & numerous tests have been run. Vet has found nothing. 
The problem is she has lost quite a lot of weight over the past couple months. As in I would turn someone else in for starving their dog, skinny. I have tried a variety of "quality" dry kibble without any weight gain or it was not tolerated. She does not tolerate RAW, otherwise I'd have her on that. She also only tolerates a certain amount of kibble, before getting EXPLOSIVE diarrhea. 
Currently she is on a combo of Diamond Naturals lamb & rice mixed with Canidae Grain-free. So far she has been holding steady & not losing on this combo. She gets a total of 4 1/2 cups per day. If I give her more(even spread out) she gets watery diarrhea. 
While I realize it could be "just old age" I want to make sure I do all I can for her. 
On the plus side, she doesn't seem to notice or care that she's too skinny


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

epi? I am not experienced with epi, but we had a dog come through a boarding kennel with symptoms like that who was an epi dog ..... anyway, it's something to ask the vet if it hasnt been investigated ...

Hope it is just old age


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you tried adding some digestive enzymes? Maybe she's not making enough of her own.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

What exactly have they done at the vets? I don't want to scare you but cancer is a nutrient-thief. My girl Neke was losing weight and only by chance did I find the tumor in her stomach. She lost close to 20 pounds before the cancer won.

I would highly suggest an ultrasound of the dogs chest and stomach to check for tumors.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My lab lacks, or really just doesn't make enough of a digestive enzyme made by the pancreas. We use a synthedic enzyme powder and the runs and weightloss reversed immediately. I would see if your vet checked for that.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jessica,
Do you have one you'd suggest? I haven't done much research into them for dogs.

Lauri,
After my vet ruled out her teeth as a problem, cancer was our next thought. He ran a complete blood panel, checked kidney & liver function as well & everything came back within normal. He did an ultrasound about 1 month ago. I know he didn't see anything unusual in it. I will have to double check if it included both her chest & stomach though.
I'll have to ask if he thinks it'd be worth doing another one. Just in case there was a very small or hidden tumor, that can be seen now.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

If you decide on an enzyme powder, let me know. I have a can here that I bought for Vinny but ended up not needing. I believe it is Viokase, but I'm not sure right at the minute.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Hildie started to lose weight and was down to 67 lbs and very skinny--She wasn't eating her food and had the added stress of my mother's dog living with us. Anything I tried gave her diarrhea, so we went back to the one thing she can tolerate (not my first choice, but at least she can eat it) Prescription Diet ID mixed with boiled chicken and we've added yogurt at each meal. She's finally gaining. Best wishes that you find an easy solution and no underlying health issues.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: smerryepi?


I've had a dog who had EPI before. She would eat everything in sight and still lost weight. One common indicator was poop eating. Your vet should be able to check for this and give you recommendations.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was going to say pretty much what Lauri said. Both of my dogs had problems with weight loss before they were eventually diagnosed with cancer. Ginger's bloodwork and everything was normal too and
I think Pooch's was also within normal ranges IIRC?
However Ginger had also previously had problems with keeping weight on for a few years way before the lymphoma (and likely not related)... Ginger's previous weight loss issues had eventually resolved when I switched her to a higher protein grain free diet. The one that helped the most was Honest Kitchen.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Just wanted to post an update. Vet ran a few more tests & we did another ultrasound. To date we have ruled out EPI, heartworms, kidney/liver disease, mouth/teeth problems, & no signs of tumors/cancer or intestinal problems showed on the latest ultrasounds.
I am going to switch her dog food again & see if it makes a difference. 
She doesn't have any problems with grains, but I prefer to feed as little of those as possible.
Would you suggest higher(how high?) protein, higher fat or both? What about higher carbs? Kibble you'd recommend?


----------

